

Bloomberg: Verizon Wireless Said to Start Offering IPhone in January - mikecane
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-29/verizon-wireless-said-to-start-offering-iphone-ending-at-t-s-exclusivity.html

======
eston
I'll believe it when I see it. Just a few bits quickly found in Google News
archive search:

November 2008:
[http://www.macworld.com/article/150187/2010/03/att_verizon_i...](http://www.macworld.com/article/150187/2010/03/att_verizon_iphone.html)

November 2009:
[http://www.crn.com/mobile/221600785;jsessionid=WQM2VISJVVS4B...](http://www.crn.com/mobile/221600785;jsessionid=WQM2VISJVVS4BQE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN)

------
ajg1977
Any media site still reporting or echoing unsubstantiated "Verizon iPhone"
rumors should be embarrassed by now.

------
stcredzero
The enhanced utility of a GSM phone still keeps me away, though I have to say,
at least in my experience, Verizon seems to have their act together better
than AT&T.

------
agotterer
Hasn't this been a continuous rumor for almost 3 yrs now?

------
misterbwong
This article could very well be true, but I've become highly suspicious of
these apple rumor articles over the years. Especially ones that randomly pop
up after a 4.5% AAPL stock dip. The cynic inside me is telling me that
someone's starting a rumor so they can dump some stock on its way down...

------
Judson
Gruber Calls BS: [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/06/29/bloomberg-
verizo...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/06/29/bloomberg-verizon-
iphone)

~~~
gojomo
It would be more accurate to say he expresses doubt. There's no denial based
on his sources, or even reasoning against a VZW iPhone happening -- just
reasoning against Apple leaking this info at this moment.

------
rbranson
Yawn. Verizon is full-steam ahead on the Android front. Bringing in the iPhone
would fragment their investments in Android and they'd be competing against
themselves. Android devices are good enough to match the iPhone for most
consumers. Verizon isn't going to do what it takes to court and share profits
with Apple, because they don't need to.

------
sheldonwt
This makes my heart flutter with anxious optimism.

------
fondue
Well, the exclusive contract with AT&T does end in 2011 ...

------
CoachRufus87
I bought an iPhone today. Crap.

